# Need Help With Year Of Waverly Bicycle



## z-bikes (Sep 4, 2014)

I just picked up this Waverly along with a Mercury bike. I'm not really up on pre-balloon bikes so I welcome any info about it. Specifically looking for approximate year range and it would be nice to have an idea of a value. Everything is is fairly heavily rusted but I don't believe theres any rust through. 














 Wheels are 28" with the New Departure hub that has the adjuster on the brake arm.


----------



## MrColumbia (Sep 4, 2014)

I see that chainring show up on Westfield built Arch Bars in 1921 but not before. It is also on them in 1922 but I don't see them after that though I am missing the 1923 catalogs. 

I wouldn't think value would be too high due to the heavy rust making it a candidate for a full restoration. Maybe the "rustoholics" that inhabit the fine pages of the CABE can tell what they would pay for it.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Sep 4, 2014)

*it's all there*

nice place to start any direction it takes. beautiful bars.


----------



## z-bikes (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks to MrColumbia for the dating information and the 2 members who PM'd me with pricing ideas.
JAZ


----------

